
Show HN: Cron.life – new way to monitor cron tasks - quatro444
https://cron.life
======
cosbgn
Price? And what's your differentiator from the free open-source
[https://github.com/healthchecks/healthchecks](https://github.com/healthchecks/healthchecks)

------
jypepin
this sadly looks like a copy of [https://cronhub.io/](https://cronhub.io/)

